# Our 2008 yard haunt



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

I just realized I never posted pictures of last years haunt so I figured I would...Better late then never.


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

IMG]http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%2008/n598034240_1288283_5059.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great! I love the toxic spill!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Good looking haunt there!


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome, is that toxic goo "Real Stuff" painted fluor green?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work i just love seeing this stuff.I really like your column pics.


----------

